
Show HN: 5 Kb Spreadsheet for the Web with copy paste - lecarore
https://renanlecaro.github.io/importabular/
======
lecarore
Author here, I felt like JS libs for spreadsheet UIs were always overkill for
my usage of letting users import their data into my app. I spent more time
disabling the default features than required, and the bundle would still get
bloated by tons of features i didn't need. So I made this tiny lib, that's
supposed to give you the look and feel of excel, some copy pasting ability,
without trying to mimic the power of excel.

------
robbiejs
I get it. Most of these products are bloated, but an HTML table with an input
is hardly enough to be user friendly.

And sooner or later you will need to use virtual scrolling, unless 100 rows is
all you need.

Have you seen DataGridXL? [https://datagridxl.com](https://datagridxl.com).
It's not 5kb but it's not bloated like other products.

Note: I am the author

~~~
lecarore
I didn't see it when i was looking around, but i basically ignored all libs
priced at 50€ or more.

\- You are not gzipping the lib on your marketing website so it only shows up
as a 200kb chunk (40kb after gzipping locally), better than most
implementations but still too heaving IMO.

\- Your keyboard handling is top notch, but i can't focus the grid on the page
using tabbing, so it's not accessible to keyboard only users (so is mine
though).

\- You price would have driven me out. My idea is to use this lib in an indie
app that's around 100€ MRR, and on multiple small projects that aren't even
monetized. I understand making a great lib like that takes time and effort
(because i tried and mine is still not ideal) but i also understand many devs
don't want to put 800€ in a js file. Most won't even pay for a sublime license
that costs less than 100€ a year. So IMO the only ones that will pay for a lib
like this are enterprise.

\- your copy paste implementation doesn't play nice with libre office (when i
paste from office to your table, the empty rows are ignored, when i paste from
your app to office i get an import popup)

~~~
robbiejs
Hi! Didn’t know about the Libre Office copy/paste issue. Will give it a look.
You can use the lib for free btw, as long as you don’t mind displaying the
branding link.

Nice project btw :-)

------
forgotmypw17
Дoбрoe врeмя сутoк, друг!

This looks great. Thank you for sharing. I have already cloned it for my
project.

Great work! Мoлoдeц!

~~~
lecarore
Haha thanks, I hope it will be of some use. You can see it in action in a live
"google sheet" like editor here
[https://simpletext.link/F864RMYnzcwDND96W](https://simpletext.link/F864RMYnzcwDND96W)

Greetings from владивосток

